# was hält ihr von muschel und scopex boilies?



## carp fighter 12 (27. Januar 2006)

hätte da mal ne frage an euch welche boilies findet ihr am besten den ich will mir ein bar gute boilies besorgen deshalb hole ich mir tipps von euch.Ein freund hat mir scopex und muschel empfohlen also gebt mir eure tipp zu boilies
                        |laola:    
#6 ich bedanke mich jetz s chon auf eure zahlreichen antworten#6          

                                  |jump:


----------



## Angel-Dösi (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: was hält ihr von muschel und scopex boilies?*

Das ist doch eigentlich *******gal welch Boilis man nimmt!!!!!
Dzu musst nur mit der geschmaksrichtung mit der du angelst auch anfütter!!
Ich bevorzuge Tutti Frutti und Bird Food.


----------



## alex4 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: was hält ihr von muschel und scopex boilies?*

Also ich würde es auf jeden Fall mal probieren! Musst halt gucken ob es in deinem Gewässer übeangelt ist oder ob es die Fische bei dir einfach nich mögen! Auf jeden Fall ist Muschel ja etwas, was Karpfen auch mit ihrer natürlichen Nahrung aufnehmen und den Geruch bzw. Geschmack kennen sollten und nicht als gefählich einstufen sollten!

 Viel Erfolg Alex#h


----------



## Gloin (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: was hält ihr von muschel und scopex boilies?*

da muss ich meinen beiden vorgängern rechtgeben.
am wichtigsten ist das anfüttern und das experimentieren mit boilies.
ich persönlich hab übrigens auch gut mit tutti frutti gefangen.


----------



## karpfenmick (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: was hält ihr von muschel und scopex boilies?*

#6 ich bedanke mich jetz s chon auf eure zahlreichen antworten#6 

|jump:[/quote]

Muschel find ich gut-gute Erfolge mit gehabt.Versuche auch mal Mais-Boilie waren auch nicht schlecht.Wird ja überall gefüttert.Scoppex läuft bei uns nicht so gut.#h #6


----------



## fanatic (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: was hält ihr von muschel und scopex boilies?*

Hi,

wenn Du Dir ein paar "gute Boilies" besorgen willst, lass Dich nicht von dem angeblichen Geschmack der Boilies verführen! Die Boilies mit denen ich in den letzten Jahren sehr gut und viel gefangen habe, riechen mal genau genommen nach nix... Grund: Kein Flavour drin! Gefangen habe ich komischerweise genauso gut, wenn nicht besser...

Solltest Du noch keine Erfahrung im Umgang mit Boilies haben, kannst Du entweder auf einen Ready einer der bekannten Marken vertrauen oder Dir ne Kugel selber abrollen! welchen Mix bzw. Boilie du letzten Endes nimmst tut sich meiner Meinung nach bei vielen Ready-Baits heutzutage nicht viel, da sie zu großen Teilen aus identischen Inhaltsstoffen bestehen. Wichtig ist eher, dass Du Dir mal überlegst, wo sich die Karpfen aufhalten, wann sie fressen usw... Bei einer Schule hungriger Karpfen auf deinem Futterplatz wirst Du früher oder später nen Fisch fangen, egal ob es jetzt Boilie XY, Mais, Kartoffel oder sonstwas ist! Das wirklich schwierige wenn Du gut fangen willst ist, die Fische erstmal zu lokalisieren! Wo keine Fische sind, wirst Du im Umkehrschluss auch mit dem Magischen Überboilie keine Fische überlisten...


----------

